# Sister's housemate moving out, landlord wants sister to compensate. Question inside



## Raul (16 Apr 2008)

Hi,
My sister's housemate is moving out and the landlord wants her and her other housemate to pay 250 euro extra a month until they get a new tend. My sister moved into this house last year and rent is 500 euro. She never signed a lease and is not claiming rent relief. I assume the landlord is not registered then.

I know it is standard practice when a lease is in place but just wondering what people think of this? Can they refuse to do so on the basis that no lease was signed?


----------



## DeeFox (16 Apr 2008)

*Re: Sister's housemate moving out, landlord wants sister to compensate. Question insi*

I presume that the landlord recives a monthly rent for the apartment and not a rent from each individual?  In this case, yes, your sister and the remaining housemate should have to make up the difference until there is a third housemate again.  If they refuse to pay the entire rent for the apartment then I think that he would be within his rights to evict based on non payment of rent.
It is her choice not to claim rent relief - note that she could do this even if the landlord is not registered.


----------



## Seagull (16 Apr 2008)

*Re: Sister's housemate moving out, landlord wants sister to compensate. Question insi*

It depends on how the arrangement is set up. If each member of the house is only renting a room, then it's up to the landlord to organise a new tenant. In a situation like this, a proper lease would specify what the obligations are when an existing tenant moves out.


----------



## Raul (16 Apr 2008)

*Re: Sister's housemate moving out, landlord wants sister to compensate. Question insi*

They are renting a room each. I thought if you claim rent relief and your landlord isn't registered, then he gets in trouble with revenue? I could be wrong but I thought that was what happened.


----------



## Maread (16 Apr 2008)

*Re: Sister's housemate moving out, landlord wants sister to compensate. Question insi*

If they are renting a room each and pay their rent separately to the landlord, they are only responsible for their own rent.  You could check with Threshold www.threshold.ie for confirmation.  
The rent relief is a separate issue.  The Revenue will probably catch up with him eventually if they claim it, but that's not their problem.


----------



## Bronte (17 Apr 2008)

*Re: Sister's housemate moving out, landlord wants sister to compensate. Question insi*

A tenant can claim rent relief from revenue even if the landlord is not registered with the PRTB.  They can claim it even if there is no lease and they do not need the PRSI number of the landlord.  If the tenant is paying the rent by room directly to the landlord then they are not liable for the rent of the tenant who is leaving but if the rent if per house/apartment they are liable.  This is not the same as the tenants amongst themselves paying an amount per room to make up the total rent and then giving this to the landlord.   What arrangement did the tenant who is leaving have with the other tenants would seem to be the most important question to ask?


----------



## Raul (17 Apr 2008)

*Re: Sister's housemate moving out, landlord wants sister to compensate. Question insi*

Thanks for the replies. I will ask my sister this evening Bronte. While we are on the subject, I also don't claim rent relief but the main reason for this is that the landlord is one of my best friends and I didn't want to get him in trouble with revenue. I should point out that my rent is cheaper because I know him.


----------



## csirl (17 Apr 2008)

*Re: Sister's housemate moving out, landlord wants sister to compensate. Question insi*

Makes no difference. Revenue know that he owns the house, so it makes him a target for investigation. People dont simply leave houses vacant for no reason.


----------



## sam h (17 Apr 2008)

*Re: Sister's housemate moving out, landlord wants sister to compensate. Question insi*

Raul - are you renting a room from him with him living there ? Or is it a spearate house/apartment & his PPR is elsewhere?

If it is the former - he should be OK as he can rent out a room or 2 up to about €10k, tax-free.  If it is later - he will end up in trouble down the road if/when the taxman catches up with him.


----------



## Raul (17 Apr 2008)

*Re: Sister's housemate moving out, landlord wants sister to compensate. Question insi*

He used to live with me there during his college days but has since moved home and built another house where he currently lives. I am not going to follow up on the rent relief because I really don't want to be the one that possibly triggers a revenue investigation.


----------



## Bronte (18 Apr 2008)

*Re: Sister's housemate moving out, landlord wants sister to compensate. Question insi*

"Makes no difference. Revenue know that he owns the house, so it makes him a target for investigation. People dont simply leave houses vacant for no reason."

Csirl I don't agree with this as many people bought houses just for capital appreciation and left them vacant.  Also lots of people have holiday homes that they hardly use.


----------



## Allen (21 Apr 2008)

*Re: Sister's housemate moving out, landlord wants sister to compensate. Question insi*



Raul said:


> My sister's housemate is moving out and the landlord wants her and her other housemate to pay 250 euro extra a month until they get a new tend.


 
If they don't pay then the landlord can get anyone in, and they could turn out to be a most unpleasant housemate.


----------



## csirl (21 Apr 2008)

*Re: Sister's housemate moving out, landlord wants sister to compensate. Question insi*



> Csirl I don't agree with this as many people bought houses just for capital appreciation and left them vacant.


 
Pull the other one


----------



## Complainer (25 Apr 2008)

*Re: Sister's housemate moving out, landlord wants sister to compensate. Question insi*



Raul said:


> I also don't claim rent relief but the main reason for this is that the landlord is one of my best friends and I didn't want to get him in trouble with revenue. I should point out that my rent is cheaper because I know him.


Or perhaps it is cheaper because you are effectively colluding with him to evade tax and split the profits between you.


----------

